# What do you think makes for a Good PM ?



## redrum (Sep 12, 2006)

What makes for qood Project Manager?

From a Client point of view, or those of you who are PM's work for PM's or supervise PM's?


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 12, 2006)

Drive

Ability to make things happen

Ability to inspire others to be their best

Passion for the job

Responsiveness to the client

Competence

Leadership

...among other things.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2006)

I really think it takes a combination of good technical skill, ability to manage and encourage staff and delegate work appropriately, the ability to appease the client, and an eye towards marketing.

It's not easy and those aren't always skills that go hand in hand.

I'm still new and inexperienced enough where I'm not managing projects yet, but in the past few months or so (aka since I got licensed) I've been a "task manager" on a number of aspects of projects.

By that I mean being in charge of completing a particular part of an overall project, answerin directly to the PM.

It's been a challenge to say the least. Handling the CAD, survey, admin stuff, etc. Handling the people and keeping the work going smoothly is easily as difficult as the technical side. At least with the design, there's a book that tells you what numbers to use.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2006)

you know I always thought being a PM was just about getting the work out the door, until I became one... ughhhh

keeping the Client Happy should be your #1 concern, thats really ALL that matters..

but sadly you have to keep your Accounting people happy, your subs accounting people happy, and the needless other paperwork, that doesnt have much to do with the actual project.

not to mention the office trolls always looking for a "charge number"


----------

